# Guidance requested for regulations.



## firemcd (Jan 26, 2021)

I am a Pensacola resident and have my shore license. I have scoured the Florida regulations website, and I cannot clearly find the law that tells the maximum number of fishing rods I can use at once fishing the bottom from the pier like the areas down by Wahoos Stadium. Also, how many hooks allowed per rod? Also, is it the same number of rods when surf fishing?
Thanks so much for reading!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No limit. We don’t have them yankee rules down here.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

The only place that I know, tries to regulate that is "Ft Pickins Pier. There is a sign on the ramp to the pier if I remember correctly. Only 2 rods per person because of space. They had one guy try to take up 25% of the pier by setting rods out and wouldn't let anyone near. He did it for years. He is the reason for several rules now that I think about it.


----------



## firemcd (Jan 26, 2021)

Splittine said:


> No limit. We don’t have them yankee rules down here.


Sho’ ‘nuff. 
Tanx a million for the help, yall !


----------

